# MD Man Cited for Illegal Fishing in Kent Island



## catman (May 28, 2001)

KENT ISLAND, Md. - A Prince George's County man faces illegal fishing charges after he was found fishing near the Kent Narrows Bridge in Queen Anne's County early Saturday morning, according to the Maryland Natural Resource Police.

Resource Police say around 6 a-m Saturday, they found 26-year-old Camilo Arturo Paez Herrera fishing near the bridge. Authorities say another man was also found sleeping in a car. Resource Police say they saw a clear plastic bag on the car floor filled with undersized striped bass and found another bag under the bridge containing more undersized fish, for a total of 32 undersized striped bass.

Herrera admitted to fishing since about 2 a.m., according to police.

Herrera received citations for fishing without a license, exceeding the daily creel limit, possessing undersized striped bass and fishing outside legal hours, police said Tuesday. He will be required to appear in Queen Anne District Court on the three fishing violations. As of Tuesday afternoon, the court date was not set.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Hooray!!!!!!!! Scumbag


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad to see DNR stepping it up. Last time I fished there.....the fish weren't biting that well. 3 fish caught by like 6 of us over a period of 2 hours.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Good for DNR to be stepping up! What were they using for bait?


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

What about all his cousins?


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

He will be required to appear in Queen Anne District Court on the *three* fishing violations.

Only 3 violations?.....SB 32......bastards!

Thanks for the post Catman


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I assumed something before I read the article.....and I was right. Shocker


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Hueski said:


> Hooray!!!!!!!! Scumbag





kurazy kracka said:


> What about all his cousins?


x2


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Yessss!!!!! I called it in, got em!!!! CATMAN where did you find the info.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Holy **** 32!?!?!? He gets one for every fish right?!?! Ouch.....karma definitely bitch slapped him!!!


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

He was not alone, there was a group of 4-6 guys. One guy holding a rag and running it back to the car as soon as it comes up, I was heated when I saw him running a 10 inch fish back to the car.


----------



## crappie410 (Jun 5, 2015)

Glad dnr got him that's a shame I really hope he has to pay 500 bucks for each fish scumbag


----------



## fran35 (Jun 16, 2014)

This reminds me of when I lived down in Miami. I was a Fish and Wildlife LEO down there and my job was very frustrating. I would catch folks who couldn't speak English, no drivers license, and here illegally with 100s of 5 inch Grouper and Snapper. With no ID, I had no way to write a ticket. I would call DHS and they didn't want the illegals unless they were involved in human or drug trafficking. So most times, they walked. If I was lucky enough to write the citation, the damn judges knocked it down from 3000 to 25 bucks because the folks didn't speak English and they felt bad for them. Alot of the problem is that these judges aren't geared to understand the resource crimes and thus don't really care about them. To a sporting fisherman, 32 undersized fish is a serious offense---should be a felony. To a liberal judge, they see an "undocumented worker fighting to provide subsistence for his family". Very, very frustrating. Ok, rant over.


----------



## Pinoy44 (Oct 6, 2009)

I was at Kent Monday night saw the exactly the same thing, they even used their kids as the runner


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Pinoy44 said:


> I was at Kent Monday night saw the exactly the same thing, they even used their kids as the runner


Call it in next time, so they won't do it again.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Pinoy44 said:


> I was at Kent Monday night saw the exactly the same thing, they even used their kids as the runner


MD Poacher hotline: 800-635-6124


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Unfortunately, nothing will happen to these people. The DNR does there job and some judge will just let them go.


----------



## Hooked4Life (May 30, 2014)

Tracker01 said:


> Unfortunately, nothing will happen to these people. The DNR does there job and some judge will just let them go.


That doesn't mean we should stand idly by though. I think part of the problem is that there are not enough documented cases of this happening. If more and more of these incidents were brought to the attention of authorities then maybe they would take more meaningful action. Maybe if the perpetrators get caught enough they'll become less inclined to repeat the offense... Or maybe I'm just an optimist lol

I want to go there now just to help report poachers lol Good job gpwf20c.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

YES - YES - YES - Good job gpwf20c.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

catman said:


> YES - YES - YES - Good job gpwf20c.


Them basterds owe me 2 bass assasins with 1/2oz jig head a tsunami swim shad and about 6ft of flurocarbon lol, he deserve everything he gets for cursing at my friend and I in spanish.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

gpwf20c said:


> Yessss!!!!! I called it in, got em!!!! CATMAN where did you find the info.


Here you go http://dnr2.maryland.gov/nrp/Pages/home.aspx


----------



## Hooked4Life (May 30, 2014)

catman said:


> Here you go http://dnr2.maryland.gov/nrp/Pages/home.aspx


Thanks for sharing this, Catman!


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Beanerssssssss


----------



## Hooked4Life (May 30, 2014)

What the hell would you do with a 6" fish? Stupid mfers!


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hooked4Life said:


> That doesn't mean we should stand idly by though. I think part of the problem is that there are not enough documented cases of this happening. If more and more of these incidents were brought to the attention of authorities then maybe they would take more meaningful action. Maybe if the perpetrators get caught enough they'll become less inclined to repeat the offense... Or maybe I'm just an optimist lol
> 
> I want to go there now just to help report poachers lol Good job gpwf20c.


Don't get me wrong. They should be reported and cited. But by the time they see the judge with his or a court appointed attorney the deal has been made. By no means should they get off but they will. Seen it way to many times with this and other matters.Sad part is these men and ladies do a great job. But once they go to court it's a whole new ball game.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

catman said:


> Camilo Arturo Paez Herrera


Probably an ILLEGAL ALIEN . . . Not "UNDOCUMENTED" . . . ILLEGAL . . . No more "PC" for me . . . EVER !!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

ez2cdave said:


> Probably an ILLEGAL ALIEN . . . Not "UNDOCUMENTED" . . . ILLEGAL . . . No more "PC" for me . . . EVER !!![/QUOTEWell said Dave. Personally I can't stand that PC crap. Shoot straight from the shoulder and say what you mean like you've got brass g nads.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

kurazy kracka said:


> Beanerssssssss


Gonna bean...


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Hooked4Life said:


> View attachment 16091
> 
> 
> What the hell would you do with a 6" fish? Stupid mfers!


yum yum....eatem up. 

Send em all back to to Guatemala w/ they're 9 kids...that's what ya do

Not w/ Obama in office...


----------



## Penn626 (Jun 24, 2005)

I guess prohibiting fishing Kent will be the best option. I seen all race poaching there for many years, actually decades.... The difference between the past and present, we have easy access to call in the poacher. All I have to say " be careful if you are taking illegal fish, ( you will be caught eventually)specialy don't be using your kids to haul..... Just dont please....Another point," Stop with the stereotyping" Gee ..., This is a fishing forum not to criticize in other mistakes....


----------



## budlover1957 (Jan 8, 2015)

Let's speak up to those who little as well.
I am tired of seeing and picking up trash some left behind.
I think DNR should fine them as well.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Ez2cdave what does PC stand for? You know Catman?

Unless its a computer... Than... Idk what to tell you dave. Cause in 2015. You kinda need a computer...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

pandabearjeff said:


> ez2cdave what does pc stand for? You know catman?
> 
> Unless its a computer... Than... Idk what to tell you dave. Cause in 2015. You kinda need a computer...


pc = politically correct


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Omg lol;-)


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

wait, where's all the people crying about racism and profiling?

this isn't the P&S i know.


----------



## crappie410 (Jun 5, 2015)

Why isn't the dnr fishing books they give you wen you buy a license also in Spanish God knows ever damm thing else is lol


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

Damn its ice on here and all kinds of racist calling people ******* lol gnna call the wrong guy that one day. I'm all for dnr and regs but not disrespecting people. Whatever floats your boat thoe lol


----------



## EJ20 (Aug 12, 2008)

crappie410 said:


> Why isn't the dnr fishing books they give you wen you buy a license also in Spanish God knows ever damm thing else is lol


Doesn't matter if it's written in spanish they know what their doing is illegal if their hiding it... They simply don't care!


----------



## crappie410 (Jun 5, 2015)

True true just figured it would give them one less excuse to use but your rite it's going to happen anyway sad but true


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

*NOW BOYS..... *


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

ILLEGAL ALIEN DOING ILLEGAL THINGS.... TYPICAL!
Nothing like them working the system. 

Send him and his Anchor Babies back to where ever he came from after hey pays like everyone else who commits infractions.
He KNEW he was breaking the law and did it anyway.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

penn626 said:


> i guess prohibiting fishing kent will be the best option. I seen all race poaching there for many years, actually decades.... The difference between the past and present, we have easy access to call in the poacher. All i have to say " be careful if you are taking illegal fish, ( you will be caught eventually)specialy don't be using your kids to haul..... Just dont please....another point," stop with the stereotyping" gee ..., this is a fishing forum not to criticize in other mistakes....


well said..thank you.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

If someone says all latinos or most latinos are poachers, that would be a stereotype.
If someone says most poachers are latinos, well, the demographical analysis of DNR citation reports backs that. There was one floating around here sometime recently.

Similar to saying most white people are country music fans. Thats a stereotype.
But to say most country music fans are white, there's certainly demographical sales data to back that up.


----------



## crappie410 (Jun 5, 2015)

Now that was well said amd ty sir that's how an adult should think


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Before anyone says "oh well the police are just profiling latinos". NO they aren't. They have studied the statistical data and know how to most effictively utilize their resources. Thats NOT profiling. It's GOOD POLICE WORK!
The bottom line is that they are out there and enforcing. Doesn't matter what race or color you are. You keep doing it you're gonna get caught...period.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

PandaBearJeff said:


> Ez2cdave what does PC stand for?


"PC" means "politically correct" . . . To avoid "offending" anyone . . . BULL-TACO - I call a "Spade" a "Spade" - LOL ! ! !


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

DaBig2na said:


> ILLEGAL ALIEN DOING ILLEGAL THINGS.... TYPICAL!
> Nothing like them working the system.
> 
> Send him and his Anchor Babies back to where ever he came from after hey pays like everyone else who commits infractions.
> He KNEW he was breaking the law and did it anyway.


WELL SAID, "Tuna" . . . We FINALLY agree on something . . . There may be HOPE for us yet - LOL ! ! !

Tight Lines !


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

croaker83 said:


> Damn its ice on here and all kinds of racist calling people ******* lol gonna call the wrong guy that one day.


I could have said "********" . . . After all, it HAS been pretty hot recently and they might be "sweaty" - LOL ! ! !


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Lets not take this too far guys.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## crappie410 (Jun 5, 2015)

Social media gangsters got to luv em for the entertainment


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

1BadF350 said:


> Lets not take this too far guys.


I agree. Wish the moderator would lock this thread before it goes too far south. Our forum is no place for political or racial views.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

ez2cdave said:


> I could have said "********" . . . After all, it HAS been pretty hot recently and they might be "sweaty" - LOL ! ! !


You JUST DID! 
Your total ignorance and idiocy continues to amaze me.

Calling them a Illegal Aliens is one thing, and in my opinion, is a blanket statement. Whether they be from Mexico, Guatemala, Peru, Europe , Middle East etc. Is it politically correct ? Personally I think it is factual. If one is here illegally and hail from another country. Go Figure...

What you just did is use a derogatory racial slur.

Call me a ***, or Guinea in my presence and see what happens to your person immediately following.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

DaBig2na said:


> You JUST DID!
> Your total ignorance and idiocy continues to amaze me..


Sir we don't condon personal attacks on each other here so please refrain from doing so. Your positive input will always be welcomed so please keep it that way. Thanks.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

Yet this post went from the news of poachers being caught to ******* to ******** to all sorts putdowns. I'm whatever you want to call me I buy my fishing license and abide by regs but wen a fishing forum goes from being that a fishing forum to place we're you talk bad upon certain races I beleive there is a issue. This isn't the first time I've seen this kinda thing on a post from kn. I beleive it's a couple of guys on here that have issues with ******* ******** gooks or Asians whatever you wanna call them . If the issues is so serious next time you there say something to one of them like a man and solve the problem. Don't do it behind a screen on a forum. I am a respectful person but I do believe in treat others on how you want to be treated. This is just my opinion like everyone else has given . I've met alot of good people on here. There is good and bad in this world tight lines guys. Fall season is upon us tog and rock time


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Here, here croaker83. Lets all just put this thread to bed. The horse is dead.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

Catman!! How are you!! I think it went to far from the beging took to long to put it to bed. I was at the tank last week. Nothing but catfish and wp. So i ran it down to ocean city. The bite was hott down there! !


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

dabig2na said:


> you just did!
> Your total ignorance and idiocy continues to amaze me.
> 
> Calling them a illegal aliens is one thing, and in my opinion, is a blanket statement. Whether they be from mexico, guatemala, peru, europe , middle east etc. Is it politically correct ? Personally i think it is factual. If one is here illegally and hail from another country. Go figure...
> ...


dabig2na is correct
all he did was explain how he was wrong and his use of a racial slur. He then went on to explain what would happen if he was to be insulted by a slur in his presence. 
He was correct to do so since as stated earlier this thread has gotten out of hand with the name calling. You all have a safe weekend.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

soo... Who wants to go fish Kent?


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

I was there last Sunday. Was slow so went over to matepeake and netted some bait to freeze. I'll be back to kn in a month or so. Maybe sooner .


----------



## viper2788 (May 1, 2012)

Well I hope he doesnt get the max fine per every fish... I mean thats devastating. Whats done is done. I think the most important thing here is that he gets a hefty enough fine to prevent him from poaching again in the future.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I don't think anyone has ever received the max fine per fish. My guess is that he'll just get a slap on the wrist and be back doing the same thing - just not there.


----------



## Hooked4Life (May 30, 2014)

gpwf20c said:


> soo... Who wants to go fish Kent?


Thinking about stopping by tomorrow night for a couple of hours.. anyone else going to be there?


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

I might show up for a bit.


----------

